
The Abel Prize Laureate 2017 Yves Meyer - alberto_ol
http://www.abelprize.no/
======
alberto_ol
live presentation by Terry Tao
[http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=69572](http://www.abelprisen.no/artikkel/vis.html?tid=69572)

